# Can not shoot again



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well what a month ive had, a few weeks a go i hurt my right hand, the one i shoot with, well it was just getting better, when i went up the farm this morning with my dogs ratting,
and ive only dropped a slab on my same hand right on the same spot, im fed up, it will be a couple of weeks again before i can shoot again, cheers a fed up jeff

the 1st photo is from a couple of weeks ago, 
the second is from this morning,

last time









this time


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope your hand feels better soon my friend. In the mean time admire your slingshots, inspect the bands and make some spare bands for when you start shooting again.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Strike Me pink!! That's gotta hurt, ya poor bugga... well ill have a few shots for you lol....


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

What did you do to hurt your hand in the first picture ? That looks nasty


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh dear in the wars again, you don't do things by half do you, still the good news is you get to drink plenty of painkillers Whisky would be top of my list.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I had an axe wound in exactly the same spot, you can still see it in some of my vids; took a week and a half to get my grip back. My sympathy.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Admit it!

This is the result of emulating dgui or romainianshadow

Just joking trying to lighten your mood









Hope your shooting much sooner than you think


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

shooter452 said:


> Admit it!
> 
> This is the result of emulating dgui or romainianshadow
> 
> ...


The 1st one one of my dogs jammed it in the car door, ha ha, the second time the farmers son left loose of the slab when a rat hit his foot ha ha, ive got a nasty cut down my leg were the slab caught that as well, jeff


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> Admit it!
> 
> This is the result of emulating dgui or romainianshadow
> 
> ...


The 1st one one of my dogs jammed it in the car door, ha ha, the second time the farmers son left loose of the slab when a rat hit his foot ha ha, ive got a nasty cut down my leg were the slab caught that as well, jeff
[/quote]

You should maybe just skip the Lottery tonight


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Prayers for you!


----------



## dustyjoe (Jul 1, 2011)

man hands at there best .my hands tend to get mangled too ,i named it man hands syndrome. its the sign of a hard worker.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

sounds like u got a real beating jeff hope u recover soon!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

WOW!!!! And OUCH!! Jeff get well soon!!! Prayin for ya friend!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Truly sorry, mate. . . that slab you're talking about: slab of _what_?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i love you Jeff


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Gotta be cement. Hope it mends just fine.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i dont think he damaged the cement Darrell


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Truly sorry, mate. . . that slab you're talking about: slab of _what_?


it was a big slab of stone with steel in ha ha, jeff


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ouch on the hand! plenty of ice baths and hot soaks in a bowl help the healing, trouble is that will ache for ages ;(​


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

ouch!
been there..done that..but not that bad.
errant releases suck !


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

cant shoot again!? time to learn to use the other hand to shoot with. maybe yove been using the wrong hand all along. hope you mend soon and that swelling on your hand in the second photo, it looks like you got stung by a bee or wasp or hornet, or horsefly or maybe all of them at once.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Ow ow ow!! *shudder* I hope your hand gets back to shootin' shape very soon!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Imperial said:


> cant shoot again!? time to learn to use the other hand to shoot with. maybe yove been using the wrong hand all along. hope you mend soon and that swelling on your hand in the second photo, it looks like you got stung by a bee or wasp or hornet, or horsefly or maybe all of them at once.


Ive just got used to shooting with that one, i used to shoot with the other hand till i came off my motor baike at 110 mph , ha ha, jeff


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I wish you get well soon and keep on shooting. Your accident advices me that I have to wear gloves as well as protection glasses that I rarely wear. Cheers mate. Bob


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Bummer dude! My left hand was cut badly with a knife, left a nasty scar into my tendons. My right busted open once with an axe when it deflected out of a frozen log end splitting kindling. Hand injuries are a REAL drag, especially for the opposable thumb tool using inclined!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> cant shoot again!? time to learn to use the other hand to shoot with. maybe yove been using the wrong hand all along. hope you mend soon and that swelling on your hand in the second photo, it looks like you got stung by a bee or wasp or hornet, or horsefly or maybe all of them at once.


Ive just got used to shooting with that one, i used to shoot with the other hand till i came off my motor baike at 110 mph , ha ha, jeff
[/quote]








did not know bout your hands problems. maybe you should start using your feet....







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Shot in the foot,
I hope you get better soon. That looks like a real bad injury and I hope you will not have any problems in the future as a result of it. Heal soon man and I wish you the best. Que te mejores mano, saludos.


----------

